# Canon patents RF 50 1.8 and RF 14-28 F/2



## mangobutter (Feb 21, 2020)

Woo-wee

RF 50 1.8



Focal length 48.70
F-number 1.85
half angle (in degrees) 23.95
Image height 21.64
total lens length 58.55
BF 19.38
and RF 14-28 F2


Focal length 14.42 19.78 27.16
F-number 2.06 2.06 2.06
Half angle of view 56.32 47.56 38.54
Image height 21.64 21.64 21.64
Total lens length 164.32 150.29 146.47
BF 16.13 16.13 16.13


----------



## mangobutter (Feb 21, 2020)

If I read this right, the RF 50 would be 19mm shorter than the RF 35 which is already a short lens. This would be a little over double the size (by 4mm) of the EF 40 2.8 pancake? I hope I am reading the lens length right in MM. Looks like it would slot in between a EF 50 STM and RF 35.


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 21, 2020)

I think that 85 might be in time to make my birthday/Christmas list. 

For a rank amateur, I’d have pretty much all I’ll ever need. RF 24 - 240, RF 35 1.8 and RF 85 1.8. After that I have to focus on putting 5 kids through college. 

“Oh... and I need this! But that’s all I need!” - Navin R Johnson


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2020)

FamilyGuy said:


> I think that 85 might be in time to make my birthday/Christmas list.
> 
> For a rank amateur, I’d have pretty much all I’ll ever need. RF 24 - 240, RF 35 1.8 and RF 85 1.8. After that I have to focus on putting 5 kids through college.
> 
> “Oh... and I need this! But that’s all I need!” - Navin R Johnson


f/1.8 ain't no slouch. You'll have a fantastic setup.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2020)

mangobutter said:


> Woo-wee
> 
> RF 50 1.8
> 
> ...


I've always dreamed of a zoom trinity that doesn't overlap: 14-28, 28-70, 70-135... WOW!


----------

